# Special Coverage N192210230 - Camshaft Cover Replacement



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Nice find! Unfortunately all I can find is a paysite to see what the coverage is.






#N192210230 - Special Coverage Adjustment - Camshaft Cover Replacement - (Jul 9, 2019)


#N192210230 - Special Coverage Adjustment - Camshaft Cover Replacement - (Jul 9, 2019). Service Bulletins - Service manuals, electrical schematics and bulletins for 1995 to current GM vehicles.




www.repairprocedures.com





EDIT:

Finally found it:
*gm service and parts operations - NHTSA*


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Very interesting, although I don’t think this really has to do with the PCV system issues (although they likely contribute to this) rather just the camshaft seals leaking. Either way nice to know they’re covering this!


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Thebigzeus said:


> Very interesting, although I don’t think this really has to do with the PCV system issues (although they likely contribute to this) rather just the camshaft seals leaking. Either way nice to know they’re covering this!


It's to replace the cam cover when the disc fails, which they all do, not just 15-16. Cam seals leaking is directly tied to the PCV issues these cars have as well. 










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Man, just looked up if my '12 was covered and did not see it. I just had to replace my cam cover and intake last week... Same garbage, different year.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

lonewolf04 said:


> Man, just looked up if my '12 was covered and did not see it. I just had to replace my cam cover and intake last week... Same garbage, different year.


Call GM with your VIN to see if it's covered. I suspect it will be since this has been an issue with all 1.4T Gen 1 Cruze.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The bulletin is ONLY for 15-16 model years even though it is an issue with the entire Gen 1 production run. They will not cover it on the older ones once the powertrain warranty is over.


----------



## lonewolf04 (May 6, 2016)

Hopefully enough call-ins happen to push GM to extend it out for all gen1 vehicles that have this motor, not just the Cruze.


----------

